# Congratulazioni a brian8733 per 6,000 posts!



## Hermocrates

Ben 6,000 post per Brian!  Bravo!

Big congrats, Brian, on your new milestone! Kudos to you for being one of the most committed members of this community. 

Cheers!


----------



## Trisia

Oh, that's really his name? I thought it was 87-something-something!

Congrats, "Brian." (wink-wink) 

No, really now, congratulations. Way to go!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Congrats, Brian 

This is for you!!

L.


----------



## miri

*CONGRATULAZIONI, BRIAN!!!!*

tanto giovane e tanto bravo
​


----------



## brian

Ehi... thanks.  But I really should add my name to the Thanks but no thanks list.. a lot of my posts are boring, uneventful mod posts!

Maybe every 10,000......


----------



## Hermocrates

brian8733 said:


> a lot of my posts are boring, uneventful mod posts!



Quite the opposite, Brian.  Many of your posts are actually constructive ideas and opinions you share with us in the forums (and in several forums, so varied is your range of competences) and I must say I appreciate your insight and knowledge and find discussing with you quite stimulating.  Even when we disagree - especially then.


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, Brian!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni,
Brian.​E mille grazie. 
Elisabetta​


----------



## Outsider

*Congratulations on your milestone, Brian.*


----------

